# Chest training advice



## Rhino99 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok so as my bf drops I'm lacking in the chest area. I have separation in the middle and then slightly going underneath but I want to get that sculpted pec all the way around. I'm lacking underneath and around the sides. 
Ghey pics below as examples.
Do I go more incline work, decline, cables...? What say ye?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

Couple guys on here that should know how to help


----------



## Jin (Jul 11, 2018)

Posting your own ghey chest pic would be more helpful.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Posting your own ghey chest pic would be more helpful.




Yes...yes, I agree!!


----------



## andy (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't get the picture part. Why u posting some random athletes ?


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 11, 2018)

andy said:


> I don't get the picture part. Why u posting some random athletes ?


To show what I'm talking about in case I wasn't clear in the description.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2018)

Genetics. You can build more mass to add shape but you can't change the way the pec attaches to the body.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 11, 2018)

I would assume dips then your various presses/flys but it’s going to come down to BF% percentage in the end.

This is basically one of the areas I’m working on too. The lower my BF goes the more things sort of naturally head in that direction. I think our other concern would be loose skin that’ll take some time to tighten up.

edit: I’m assuming you meant the general definition and not a specific shape’ otherwise POBs answer applies.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Posting your own ghey chest pic would be more helpful.



I'll see what I can do later


----------



## andy (Jul 11, 2018)

well... what you can to is drop the BF, add mass and size. but no re-shape. your insertions are where they are and you can't change it unless u decide to break the tendon and reatach the muscle. LOL


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

What is your chest work out currently?


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Genetics. You can build more mass to add shape but you can't change the way the pec attaches to the body.



Okay, POB got up early today but this can not be overstated. My points of origin along my lower chest suck and therefore I don't get that good lower sweep. The old fix was to do declines and dips but this will change almost nothing. 

A good example is the bicep. Long muscle bellies look good when the arm in hanging down but seldom have any peak. All the concentration curls in the world will not make a short tendon bicep peak.

Just work the mass and let the chip fall where they may. You should, as asked, put up a chest shot for better reference and help.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

Yep....but won’t diet show more ..meaning, how is it to see exactly how the area really looks if it’s covered by fat ...makes sense to me...lol


----------



## stonetag (Jul 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Yep....but won’t diet show more ..meaning, how is it to see exactly how the area really looks if it’s covered by fat ...makes sense to me...lol


Makes sense to me also jenn, crazy how just losing a little fat reveals the hard muscle that was there all along.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 11, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Makes sense to me also jenn, crazy how just losing a little fat reveals the hard muscle that was there all along.



Or my skin and bones :32 (20):


----------



## Bizzybone (Jul 19, 2018)

I for one have crappy chest genetic . I have asymmetric chest, like people mentioned earlier, genetics. Can't control the insertions of your pectorals.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ok here are a few pics.

I said in another thread I was hesitant to post because there's nothing impressive to see, then I realized yes there is.
If you want full background you can check out my intro post but in a nutshell:

None of these pics show me at my heaviest when I was approx 360 lbs. 3 years ago. I used to be 230 ish but gained about 130 lbs due to diabetes, hypothyroidism and bad doctor advice.
Took me awhile to figure out on my own but I did and started to work on getting back 3 years ago. Ive lost 130 lbs WHILE being hypothyroid and having diabetes, so that's no small feat and def. proud of that, while also going from 28 - 30% bf to where im at now. You be the judge on %.
Im no where near done! This is ongoing for life and maybe in another 6 - 12 months i'll get to 10%. Consistency and perseverance are key.

In pic 1 that was 7 months ago in january or so and i cant remember but probably 275 ish.
Pic 2 was approx 6-7 weeks ago and about 260ish. I take terrible pics but you can see the veins in my arm coming out....you cant see the other veins but their there....
Pic 3 was a week or so ago and 250 lbs, though veins disappeared because my E2 dropped low, I assume.

Thoughts?
What should I work on to get the 'sweep'.
Thx


----------



## Spongy (Jul 29, 2018)

Great ****ing work man!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2018)

You did that in 7 months?


----------



## Viduus (Jul 29, 2018)

That looks like much more then a 25 pound drop. That’s f’in awesome progress. Wish I had your natural size.


----------



## Jin (Jul 29, 2018)

Great work bro. Don't know what you mean by sweep but I'd go hard and heavy on incline presses first thing each chest day. Bring up those upper pecs. I wouldn't bust your ass to get to 10% until you pack on more muscle (if that's your goal).  IMO stay where you are now and focus on gaining. I'm around 12% in my AV.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 29, 2018)

And set your incline to 30 percent instead of 45 if possible. 45 is far too steep for real chest involvement


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 29, 2018)

Holy shtt guys, I wasn't expecting that. Thank you!

Yes POB, that's the last 7 months. I wish I had taken pics from when I started at 360.

Spongy, thank you man.

Viduus, that's a 25lb scale drop but it's also been a recomp of sorts.

Jin, thanks dude!
I actually have been doing incline benches as my main staple, but I wasn't sure if I was on the right path. Thanks for the confirmation.
I'm not really doing heavy anymore since I herniated cervical discs 6 months ago I don't want to go down that rabbit hole again.
Also, this may sound lame but I'm not trying to put on too much size except for bi's and tri's. A little is cool but I'm not trying to be big and bulky I'm going for lean and mean at this point, but I know what you mean so I will work on that.
So if you're at 12% in your avatar, I'm at ......14%? Not that I'm focused on that number I have a ways to go yet.

As per my low E thread, felt much better today and plan to get back in the gym in the morning. You guys have just reenergized me! 
Thank you.

Ps any more advice is welcome, good or bad it's all good.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 29, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> And set your incline to 30 percent instead of 45 if possible. 45 is far too steep for real chest involvement



Started doing that last chest workout because I was feeling too much in front delts, so I was probably too high.
Will make sure to keep a shallow incline.
Thanks.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 29, 2018)

That is some amazing work there man, awesome job, keep that shit up.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you E


----------

